# Boston Civil Service



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
I've always been interested in big city policing. As it stands, Boston is probably the best example of that. However, Boston's website says they won't hire non-Boston residents. Do you guys know if this is held to, or if its just website nonsense. As a side note, do you think that will change as police officers become harder to find in coming years?


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Boston falls under Civil Service rules. City residents have preference over non-residents to be hired. If the city exhausted its list of residents, non-residents would get cards. But Boston has enough residents taking the test for that not to be an issue.
Further information about the Civil Service hiring process can easily be found on the CSC/HRD website, including further details about preferences and eligibility requirements


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

02136colonel said:


> Boston falls under Civil Service rules. City residents have preference over non-residents to be hired. If the city exhausted its list of residents, non-residents would get cards. But Boston has enough residents taking the test for that not to be an issue.
> Further information about the Civil Service hiring process can easily be found on the CSC/HRD website, including further details about preferences and eligibility requirements


What I mean is coming from this quote here "You must be a Boston resident (lived in the city) at least one year before the date of your exam." Which can be found at How to become a police officer
You're saying that Boston does hire those who don't live in the city.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If Boston doesn't work out, come on out to the even bigger City of LA. We're always hiring (even if it is a bit slower now). We don't have the same Civil Service process as Boston and we don't have any residency rules. Plus, the weather is wicked bettah!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

KPD54 said:


> Hi all,
> I've always been interested in big city policing. As it stands, Boston is probably the best example of that. However, Boston's website says they won't hire non-Boston residents. Do you guys know if this is held to, or if its just website nonsense. As a side note, do you think that will change as police officers become harder to find in coming years?


No its not going to change. They are soon going to be giving preference to Boston Public School graduates. Stay far away, trust me.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> No its not going to change. They are soon going to be giving preference to Boston Public School graduates. Stay far away, trust me.


Will that have to be approved by the state legislature or will City Council approval be enough? I know last time around they were trying to increase residency preference from one year to three but it never passed on the state level.
I'm just hoping they'll do another round of cards off the 2019 test...


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

LA Copper said:


> If Boston doesn't work out, come on out to the even bigger City of LA. We're always hiring (even if it is a bit slower now). We don't have the same Civil Service process as Boston and we don't have any residency rules. Plus, the weather is wicked bettah!


Im good on the hell known as cali, thanks though. I know you guys work hard out there with all the crazies.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

02136colonel said:


> Will that have to be approved by the state legislature or will City Council approval be enough? I know last time around they were trying to increase residency preference from one year to three but it never passed on the state level.
> I'm just hoping they'll do another round of cards off the 2019 test...


State legislature. The promotional exam we just took will most likely be the last one ever administered also. Id seriously reconsider it.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

I grew up in a small town suburb of Boston and also wanted to do big city policing. I knew I’d never get on in Boston, so in 1977, I moved to Los Angeles and did my “big city” policing there. Had a blast of a career, but I would NOT recommend a cop job in a Blue city or state anymore.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

DC Metro is always hiring; most of the counties surrounding DC have densely populated areas, so their county PDs are more like big city police than suburban police, but they have less dense areas you can transfer to once you get tired of running your ass off every day.

When you say you're looking for "big city" policing, what do you mean? Like it's gotta be over 500,000 people, a PD with 2000+ officers and dozens of specialized bureaus? Or do you just want the experience of going balls to the wall from the beginning to the end of every shift? Because if you want that, the PDs in CT are so desperate for applicants, they're about to give a new meaning to "oral board". Hartford isn't a "big" city, but at about 120,000 people and a 400+ man department, you'll get a pretty similar big city experience you'll get from cities like Boston. Plus, they don't do civil service bullshit. You'll get a lot of action in Bridgeport, New Haven, and Stamford as well.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

The PD in San Antonio, TX has a good reputation, and while any large city will have some anti-police sentiment, the climate in TX is a lot more reasonable than the ones in CT, MA, or CA. 

As for size, San Antonio is bigger than Boston and DC combined.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

i'd love to get on as a seasonal somewhere, as I'm still in school. For "big city" i just mean somewhere with a fairly large force with busy shifts. I was on as a seasonal with a municipality in maine last summer, so something a bit faster than that would be nice. This is really just my quest for experience.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

If you want to get on Boston/Worcester/Springfield, move to that city a year before the test, take the exam and see where you stand. If you're in college, consider joining the guard or reserves . I wouldn't waste too much time with seasonal LE jobs. The current policing climate and job climate is not what it used to be.

Seasonal LE experience looks good on a resume and holds a little more weight with smaller agencies. Larger agencies will train you how they want and could care less what you did before. As long as you meet the entrance requirements. Some smaller agencies, might value your experience more, however will still train you how they want. My advice, don't worry about big city policing, since you can't even take the test. Joining the military and completing school are what you should focus on.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Join the military, get on Boston Fire. Make a ton of dough and work two days a week.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

USAF3424 said:


> Join the military, get on Boston Fire. Make a ton of dough and work two days a week.


This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

